# GMR Report 8/11/12 - 25 this morning



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Didn't get down to the river until about 9 AM. The water is about 6 inches up and the clarity is down to about 8 inches. Started my wade below some rapids and worked my way along side of them. I caught a few smaller ones on the way to the rapids but didn't get any size until I worked the slack water along the edges of the rapids. First decent one was a 15.5 incher that came out of the water about 5 times. As soon as that fish went under the water a second later it was jumping again. I think this fish was mad. The next fish about 2 casts later is another decent one at 16 inches but not as fat as the 15.5 incher. I keep working up the river and catching some but nothing as big as those 2. I think maybe one 15 incher. Then I see a guy floating down river. He has already fished all of the water I want to hit, so I decide to leave. I caught a total of 15 in an hour during that stretch. Caught them all on the chartreuse rebel craw. All of the fish were smallies. 
So I head downstream to fish some fresh water. I go about 1.5 miles. I catch 9 down there and the biggest so far is 15 inches. When I get to my final hole I'm thinking it sure would be nice to end this wade with a good one around 17 inches. Sure enough I get a hit about 5 feet from me and it is a big one. It comes out of the water 3 times, each time doing a tailwalk across the river. I think it walked about 5 feet on one of the walks. This fish didn't like being hooked either. I took a picture of her on shore and measured her and it is 17 inches. I think to myself that is perfect and end the day right there. I would have fished longer but I have a wedding to go to........25 for the day is good enough I guess 

Fish on........


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice morning trip! The weather has really cooked off, I bet that made a big difference in the bite!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice haul Mike, as always! Hey what kind of reel is that? Its a beaut.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kingofamberley said:


> Nice haul Mike, as always! Hey what kind of reel is that? Its a beaut.


Quantum catalyst. I have 2 of them. They're very nice reels. (Sorry for jumping in)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I think I'm still looking for my first week with 25 let alone in one day. Nice job!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm really starting to dislike this QueticoMike fella


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha would you guys suggest this quantum catalyst for a general river fishing reel, paired with a medium or medium light veritas? Trying to figure out a new setup. Sorry to hijack this thread


----------



## derek johnson (May 26, 2012)

Is that a Rebel Crawfish I see in those pics?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Kingofambrly... Yes that would be a fine river setup ... I would use 6 lb mono but that's my preference..


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I go back and forth between 6 and 8 lb. 6 breaks off at the knot better when you need it to and casts a little better but I like the added confidence of 8 lb.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

True.. But just learn to be confident in your drag system and letting the fish run when he wants.. You can land most fish on light line if you fight them right...


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

I've had 2 fish break my line this summer, plus lost a couple 5$ lures on bonehead maneuvers like casting without remembering to flip the bail and the lure snapped off and went right where I aimed it, but without the line following. So I switched to 8--feels a bit more secure.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

derek johnson said:


> Is that a Rebel Crawfish I see in those pics?


Yes it is.....


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

co-angler said:


> I'm really starting to dislike this QueticoMike fella


Join the club  LOL


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Haha would you guys suggest this quantum catalyst for a general river fishing reel, paired with a medium or medium light veritas? Trying to figure out a new setup. Sorry to hijack this thread


I like the Quantum reels, many of them would be fine for fishing the river. The reason I have a Catalyst was becasue it was on sale at about 50% off.

Here is one for $55 bucks which I consider a really good deal......

http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/ne...nning-Reel.aspx?a=502519&pm3d=CSE-BO-3-GOOGLE


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

QueticoMike said:


> I like the Quantum reels, many of them would be fine for fishing the river. The reason I have a Catalyst was becasue it was on sale at about 50% off.
> 
> Here is one for $55 bucks which I consider a really good deal......
> 
> http://www.bargainoutfitters.com/ne...nning-Reel.aspx?a=502519&pm3d=CSE-BO-3-GOOGLE


Ha from looking at that site, I just realized that Quantum is the same company as Zebco. Is it wrong to want a reel because of its looks, even though I haven't tried one in person? I primarily use back drag reels, but I'm thinking of switching to front drag in the interest of size, and this one seems like it would be good.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Ha from looking at that site, I just realized that Quantum is the same company as Zebco. Is it wrong to want a reel because of its looks, even though I haven't tried one in person? I primarily use back drag reels, but I'm thinking of switching to front drag in the interest of size, and this one seems like it would be good.


Yep, I forgot that Zebco made the Quantum line too, then I saw that and thought oh I remember that now. Probably a reason they don't advertise that since Zebco seems to be of a lower quality. I have never tried a reel before I bought one. I look at all of the specifications and the cost and see if it fits my needs. Then I buy one and if I like it I will buy it again after I wear the first one out. Sometimes you hit a homerun and other times you stike out. I like the reel so far. Quantum has a good drag system and anti-reverse lock coupled with a large amount of ball bearings.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

kingofamberley said:


> Ha from looking at that site, I just realized that Quantum is the same company as Zebco. Is it wrong to want a reel because of its looks, even though I haven't tried one in person? I primarily use back drag reels, but I'm thinking of switching to front drag in the interest of size, and this one seems like it would be good.


A front drag will start up and feed line much better than a rear drag. And as far as buying based on looks, that's how I got on the quantum spinning reel bandwagon. When they came out with the energy spinning reel with that psychedelic paint job I had to be the first to have one. After a few trips I realized how much I was handicapping myself with the cheaper spinning reels I owned. The look attracted me, the performance sold me!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

